# Closing My Account - Goodbye Uberpeople dot net UPN - Uber Man



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
Sincerely,
Randy Shear
Uber Man


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

@uberpeople.net @CityGirl @Mazda3 @Emmes @The Rideshare Guy @Brandy


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

@chi1cabby


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Happy trails. Im looking forward to seeing more of your videos. Thx for your help on this forum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy you know who you are!
Don't let em get under your skin.
There's plenty of people on this forum who do appreciate what you do.
This is gonna be difficult time for most drivers. Those who depend on Uber for putting food on the table need to stay connected and not splinter off.
You don't have to answer anyone whose tone or insinuations you don't like...Just ignore em. 
You know many many drivers appreciate your presence here. I'm asking you to reconsider.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Happy trails. Im looking forward to seeing more of your videos. Thx for your help on this forum.


Thanks, and there will be more coming. I'll be posting a vid hopefully this week, about a website I've agreed to partner with. I have been noted in web news articles, asked by two journalists to be interviewed (declined one, and they quoted some of my videos for the article lol) haven't decided on the other yet, I was recently asked to join a team of designers to help build a standardized application for all Uber drivers to track actual mileage, and it is all very tiring. I'm stretching myself extremely thin, and it's costing time with my family. All trying to make this better for us all.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Randy you know who you are!
> Don't let em get under your skin.
> There's plenty of people on this forum who do appreciate what you do.
> This is gonna be difficult time for most drivers. Those who depend on Uber for putting food on the table need to stay connected and not splinter off.
> ...


I just can't do it anymore. I'm still working like a dog to help the rideshare community, most of the things I'm involved in, I never even mention. Nobody knows how much time I have, and continue to dedicate out of my life to this. Uber is my livelihood, and not because they are paying me to figure out, and exploit their system. Sure YT kicks back $2-300/mo which helps, but the hours I spend each day answering questions, that I already answered in the videos, is not worth the petty $$ I'm getting paid. It's all in the name of making peoples lives a little easier, a little better, and making Uber a little more transparent to people. Anyone interested in keeping up with what I do, will still find me on YT. My email is [email protected] if anyone needs me. I feel that when accused, if I don't take the time to clear my name, I may lose people to "the other side". I don't want to be seen as someone working FOR Uber.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I just can't do it anymore. I'm still working like a dog to help the rideshare community, most of the things I'm involved in, I never even mention. Nobody knows how much time I have, and continue to dedicate out of my life to this. Uber is my livelihood, and not because they are paying me to figure out, and exploit their system. Sure YT kicks back $2-300/mo which helps, but the hours I spend each day answering questions, that I already answered in the videos, is not worth the petty $$ I'm getting paid. It's all in the name of making peoples lives a little easier, a little better, and making Uber a little more transparent to people. Anyone interested in keeping up with what I do, will still find me on YT. My email is [email protected] if anyone needs me. I feel that when accused, if I don't take the time to clear my name, I may lose people to "the other side". I don't want to be seen as someone working FOR Uber.


For what it's worth, there are always going to be people on any forum who will make false accusations and belittle you just for fun. I know this all too well; my "intro" posts were so heavily ridiculed that I quit this forum myself for a time.

If they had half a brain and actually took the time to listen to your video there is no way on earth they could come to the conclusion that you are some sort of Uber shill. You just told everyone to avoid busting their balls this weekend chasing the "big bucks" only to see them mostly or completely taken away by Uber due to the fine print of their guarantee, assuming that they are not just "weekend warriors". Why would an Uber shill tip us off with that kind of valuable info?

I can tell that you are sincere in your efforts and on the side of the drivers. The fact that you try to stay positive and try to figure out how to work the system to your advantage rubs some of the crybabies the wrong way. Don't let them get to you, I'm sure you have many more out there that appreciate you.


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

So, you had to make a separate thread on your quitting this site? Shocking.

He's not an Uber shill, he's a total self promoter. He could easily be helpful on this site like many others are without pushing his "brand" or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

This rant was my first chance to find out you had videos. I will look them over. Thanks for your efforts. Yes, some posters are complete a-holes but they're probably just trying to get other drivers to quit or help other rideshare companies. Don't forget, this forum always leans towards newbies who don't know you made videos and/or their questions have already been answered.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Good luck to you. However, based upon your last sentence, it sounds as if you are doing the best thing for yourself and for those on this forum who are not among those select few that you like.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Hey Uberman,

I watch your videos and they are VERY informative and I know you take time to figure all the information out for yourself but also for others as well. So I want to say Thank You. (Haters will definitely hate, but... let me explain)

1) You shouldn't or ANYONE, have to go through these trails/errors. This is Uber's fault for not clarification. Looking at your video about the daily guarantee pay being a weekly average instead of a daily average of that time frame. The policy and the effort it took to find out is ridiculous!! **learning to cheese the system is different**

2) I understand, you've learned the system and tried to help others to take advantage of it...BUT, as you have explained, it is harder & harder. Not everyone know how to take advantage of it or english is not their first language. If primary english speakers are confused, imagine those drivers? They won't know until they start seeing their paychecks week after week. Again, it's Uber's mis-informations that are at fault, no one should have to DECODE it.

3) Your videos have "Uber is not clear, miscommunication and etc." then next video "I'm making decent money, so it's still good." You can still make "decent" money, its true but it leads to a bigger problem of... "WHEN will (most) Uber drivers come to an agreement, that this is IT?" Every price cut since beginning of 2014, there have been vocal minority that are pissed but there are always those who say "well, I'm still making money so it's OK.". Then the next price cut happens, there are MORE vocal minority, but majority either says "well, I'm still making decent money, so it's OK." Then another price cut happens, there are MORE vocal minority but the previous vocal people may have already quit... and the cycle continues with some ... who say 'I can still make money." The issue is, IF there isn't a united anger at the beginning of the price cuts... as time goes on, the vocal minority quits, and it all quiets down as new drivers figure out how to make money or old drivers come up with strategies to survive. AND when YOU finally realize after another 1 or 2 more price cuts that it REALLY isn't worth working for Uber, majority of those who would have agreed with you have given up. ***This attitude of "I can still make some money" works to Uber's advantage because they can continue to get away with each price cuts *** (BUT, I want to thank you for given that positive feedback BECAUSE I know there are those who are stuck with Uber, whether its investing too much or doing those lease agreements... they do need someone who is positive and help them work it out.. since they have no choice  )

4) Are you NOT worry about the effects of the $500 promotion that will add 100 or 500 more drivers in your area? What if it makes it so you can't even get a ping in an hour? What will happen to your guarantees? The BIGGER issue for you should not be that you are making decent money or you can take advantage of the guarantee but that the new $500 promotion will add CRAZY amount of drivers that, you can't get your guarantee or can't make decent money anymore. Imagine, afterwards... they take those guarantees hours away and then another price cuts. This last point is simply to say, DON'T let it get TOO LATE. ALOT of drivers look up to you, because of your videos/advises. You can make a big difference.

I hope I didn't come off negative, I respect what you do and I understand the frustration of others as well. Either way, don't let it get to you


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided ... to close my account.


Should've made a better decision to stop slave-driving for ****ing Uber.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> So, you had to make a separate thread on your quitting this site? Shocking.
> 
> He's not an Uber shill, he's a total self promoter. He could easily be helpful on this site like many others are without pushing his "brand" or whatever you want to call it.


exactly....never see him in any threads other than his youtube uploads.

@UPModerator, these threads are just as bad as referral links!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry to see you go Randy but I must say
your videos were misleading at best.
Some of the math simply didn't add up.
Way too optimistic, twisting and massaging all the numbers
to put a positive face on it.

So... do you really believe that at $0.75 per mile you can still make money?
Really?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

An example:






OK let's see... I didn't make it till the end of the video... cause the numbers don't add up.
30,000 mile a year?
30,000 / 52 = 576 miles per week.
1 dead mile per 1 paid mile
576 / 2 = 288 paid miles per week

You "should easily clear" $400 deposit per week
Meaning $500 in fares per week ($500-20% = $400)

So..... $500 / 288 = $1.73 per mile ??????
But Uber only pays $0.75 per mile in your market... so what gives?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

The information contained within every 10 minutes of circuitous blabber can be concisely summarized in 10-30 seconds if delivered in a straightforward manner.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Exploiting the loopholes are only temporary solution, even as innovative as they may be. Uber changes on a dime, so loopholes are no way to earn a living, let alone spend 14 solid straight days of work to figure out.

If you DO uncover a way to earn a living at these rates, than you solidify Uber's decision to make these rate cuts. Hey, maybe I am wrong, and thousands of drivers will make a living at $0.80/mile.

But count me a skeptic of your efforts to find a way, especially given you were saying you make $400 a week only working part time when the rate was $1.45/mile and now you are saying again that $400 a week can be made still only working part time at $0.80/mile. There's got to be some extra surge pricing going on after the cut that wasn't going on before the cut, or gaming the guarantee going on, because the math just does not add up.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


You will still be scavenging thus forum for your vlog ideas.

You just won't spam us with your vlogs, hopfully.

The only person who could get any use out off your videos, is someone who never visited this forum and never read my posts.

All others find your videos too long and not informative or misleading.

When you convey my U.P. posts to your YouTube subscribers, in the future, try not to change the meaning too much because you harm them when they act on your misinformation .


----------



## Al Bundie (Nov 9, 2014)

I watched your video and you are fighting a loosing battle but I admire you for trying not just for yourself but others.Once a person gives time and effort to try to better other lives you are ok in my book.Thank you and good luck to you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Goober said:


> The information contained within every 10 minutes of circuitous blabber can be concisely summarized in 10-30 seconds if delivered in a straightforward manner.


must agree


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Al Bundie said:


> I watched your video and you are fighting a loosing battle but I admire you for trying not just for yourself but others.Once a person gives time and effort to try to better other lives you are ok in my book.Thank you and good luck to you.


Without taking away anything from what you said
and without trying to guess all the reasons behind his Youtube channel,
I want to point out that Randy himself was talking about one of the reasons for his videos
and that's the monetization from his channel.
I believe he mentioned $300-$400/month revenue from the Youtube ads shown on his videos.

Nothing wrong with this but there is a conflict of interest here.
To make Youtube money he needs to increase his subscriber base
and he needs them to come back week after week.
His target audience are potential future drivers who seek information about Uber
and being an Uber driver.
Telling these people that Uber sucks and that there is no future in this field
will turn these viewers away, lowering his potential earnings from videos.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Hey, Randy, I've been watching your vids, very helpful and thanks for doing all this. Sorry that Uber is screwing all the drivers, it's really depressing, and I'm just hanging on with the gaurantees.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Good Riddance


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Omg it's him!Cool I didn't know he was on the forum!!!Coolness!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Hey Randy, I never knew you...but the level of pretentiousness and the overall condescending tone of your post...is mind boggling... and gives me a pretty good idea why you didn't win many "friends" here..

Get a grip, lose the attitude and then come back..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Random thought..but has anyone seen uberjax and "Randy shear" in the same room together?? 

They both seem to share quite a few personality traits in common.. Chief among them this condescending pretentiousness that just bleeds out from their every post...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Random thought..but has anyone seen uberjax and "Randy shear" in the same room together??
> 
> They both seem to share quite a few personality traits in common.. Chief among them this condescending pretentiousness that just bleeds out from their every post...


 Honestly I would prefer the company of uberjax


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Honestly I would prefer the company of uberjax


At least UberJax isn't trying to get views for his youtube account.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Hey Randy, I never knew you...but the level of pretentiousness and the overall condescending tone of your post...is mind boggling... and gives me a pretty good idea why you didn't win many "friends" here..
> 
> Get a grip, lose the attitude and then come back..


Oh my God! Rachel you are my angel.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Never understood why anyone cares what people on the Internet think about them


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

@Randy Shear .. you know as well as I do, if you aren't one of the "Uber bash-tards", you're a SHRILL, a TROLL or work for UBER. It's like high school in here.

I don't blame you for leaving this sh*thole. It used to be informative. Now it's filled with butt hurt crybabies who could fall into a vat of titties and come out sucking their thumbs. That victim mentality.

Do what you do, Rando .. because IT WORKS, obviously .. like the IGNORE button I use regularly around here. lol

Talk soon, brother. Take care.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is gonna be difficult time for most drivers. *Those who depend on Uber for putting food on the table need to stay connected and not splinter off.*


Most Forum Members and Uber Drivers tend to be Pound Foolish and Penny Wise!
So once again I implore you to reconsider.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

what a crock O she ieght Randy ! Grossing 19 grand doing 30,000 miles with gas at $2 a gallon getting 30mpg is 2 grand in gas = 17,000 before ONE SINGLE repair or a week off = POVERTY LEVEL INCOME, working like a damn rented mule in an 8,000 $ car, is this the image Uber wants, "OUR CARS ARE A LITTLE BEAT AND OUR DRIVERS ARE ON POVERTY INCOME" oh yeah they don't deserve tips either, UBER ON dumbasses


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> So, you had to make a separate thread on your quitting this site? Shocking.
> 
> He's not an Uber shill, he's a total self promoter. He could easily be helpful on this site like many others are without pushing his "brand" or whatever you want to call it.


You mean He's doing a Kardashian >>>!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> what a crock O she ieght Randy ! Grossing 19 grand doing 30,000 miles with gas at $2 a gallon getting 30mpg is 2 grand in gas = 17,000 before ONE SINGLE repair or a week off = POVERTY LEVEL INCOME, working like a damn rented mule in an 8,000 $ car, is this the image Uber wants, "OUR CARS ARE A LITTLE BEAT AND OUR DRIVERS ARE ON POVERTY INCOME" oh yeah they don't deserve tips either, UBER ON dumbasses


These rates will result in vehicles worse than cabs. Even Randy said in one of his videos that he's not going to be driving his 2013 Kia for Uber much longer because one needs to get an older car to make Uber work financially at these rates.

By the end of 2015 people will be scared of what might show up when they order an Uber. The brand is going down the toilet at these rates.

This is because Travis Kalanick looks at drivers traveling around on roads the same way he looked at bits and bytes traveling around on networks in his prior two companies. He thinks they should just do as they're told and not have opinions and let his algorithms do their magic. Having ZERO sense of how to keep a workforce happy is going to be his downfall.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Randy also said not to put insurance or registration into the equation, but yet he is getting this beater of a car only to Uber in, and for the IRS deductions, no need to bother because POVERTY LEVEL INCOME = ZERO TAX


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> These rates will result in vehicles worse than cabs. Even Randy said in one of his videos that he's not going to be driving his 2013 Kia for Uber much longer because one needs to get an older car to make Uber work financially at these rates.
> 
> By the end of 2015 people will be scared of what might show up when they order an Uber. The brand is going down the toilet at these rates.
> 
> This is because Travis Kalanick looks at drivers traveling around on roads the same way he looked at bits and bytes traveling around on networks in his prior two companies. He thinks they should just do as they're told and not have opinions and let his algorithms do their magic. Having ZERO sense of how to keep a workforce happy is going to be his downfall.


That's a very good analogy, bits and bytes vs cars. He really knows nothing about the transportation industry. Customer service is a priority, and he doesn't even have a phone to call for customers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Without taking away anything from what you said
> and without trying to guess all the reasons behind his Youtube channel,
> I want to point out that Randy himself was talking about one of the reasons for his videos
> and that's the monetization from his channel.
> ...


Randy thought he was brilliant when there was an actual slim profit margin available when Ubering. And has had to notch his spiel down to reality every time Uber took another bite.

Well, that is all gone and so are his angles of justifications to drive, just like everyone else's.

After the guarantees expire there will be no more angles unless the money gets real for the drivers from Uber's end.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Never understood why anyone cares what people on the Internet think about them


Only people who had a life before the internet was around are accustomed to basing their self worth exclusively from real life. These days people are consumed about how many "friends", "followers" or "likes" they have. They claim to be "real" yet live to please other people.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If we all have to play the Uber system just for guarantees, and work all night long on Friday, and Saturday night picking up drunks just to make ends meet? that is not too promising.

In addition:
1. Looking for the cheapest gas, to keep expenses down.
2. Hoping you are not involved in an accident.
3. Hoping the passengers do not trash your car.
4. Continually wondering to yourself is this really worth it?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> If we all have to play the Uber system just for guarantees, and work all night long on Friday and Saturday night picking up drunks just to make ends meat? that is not too promising.


Independent contractors are not prone to be any company's ***** for zero pay.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> If we all have to play the Uber system just for guarantees, and work all night long on Friday, and Saturday night picking up drunks just to make ends meat? that is not too promising.
> 
> In addition:
> 1. Looking for the cheapest gas, to keep expenses down.
> ...


Normally, I'd be quiet or I'd correct your spelling, but since Uber is ****ing those of you still driving, "ends meat" instead of "ends meet" is completely correct.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> If we all have to play the Uber system just for guarantees, and work all night long on Friday and Saturday night picking up drunks just to make ends meat? that is not too promising.


Start at 5 PM. Get the 10 runs and then get out of dodge to place where you can still be on line. That should be well before the drunks want picked up.

You should be able to get the 10 runs easily from 8pm to 11pm just by picking up those going to dinner and then going to the bars. So even though you need to be online at 5 you don't really need to be "working" until 8, and then you stop "working" around 11 after you grab your 10 runs.

This of course is only temporary. For all we know Uber could end this loophole later today. If so, then I'm done driving because anyone who drives trying to make money using the current rates is a dumbass.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Start at 5 PM. Get the 10 runs and then get out of dodge to place where you can still be on line. That should be well before the drunks want picked up.
> 
> You should be able to get the 10 runs easily from 8pm to 11pm just by picking up those going to dinner and then going to the bars. So even though you need to be online at 5 you don't really need to be "working" until 8, and then you stop "working" around 11 after you grab your 10 runs.
> 
> This of course is only temporary. For all we know Uber could end this loophole later today. If so, then I'm done driving because anyone who drives trying to make money using the current rates is a dumbass.


Don't know about other areas but in houston it's broken into 3 times at least since I started 3 weeks ago. Like 5-8 is one guarantee the 8- midnight is more and midnight-3 is more. Each block can have different requirements for drives necessary. Sometimes 5 in 3 hours or 4 or 3. I assume they figure them separately. So that wouldn't work here.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Start at 5 PM. Get the 10 runs and then get out of dodge to place where you can still be on line. That should be well before the drunks want picked up.
> 
> You should be able to get the 10 runs easily from 8pm to 11pm just by picking up those going to dinner and then going to the bars. So even though you need to be online at 5 you don't really need to be "working" until 8, and then you stop "working" around 11 after you grab your 10 runs.
> 
> This of course is only temporary. For all we know Uber could end this loophole later today. If so, then I'm done driving because anyone who drives trying to make money using the current rates is a dumbass.


They'll be using the new immigration rules that the president put into play. People with k-2 eduction from other countries where math and accounting are skills only the elite are allowed to have will be replacing you. They'll work for $.25/mile and will gleefully kiss pax ass. Pax will rate them low due to wrong complexion, accent, foreign status, etc. in some cases, those new drivers will be a part of human smuggling rings. Cartels will buy cars and put "no-speaky-de-English" in the seats. They may even ask the female drivers to Perform a happy ending ride to keep the five point rating.

#pu$$yforpoints


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't know about other areas but in houston it's broken into 3 times at least since I started 3 weeks ago. Like 5-8 is one guarantee the 8- midnight is more and midnight-3 is more. Each block can have different requirements for drives necessary. Sometimes 5 in 3 hours or 4 or 3. I assume they figure them separately. So that wouldn't work here.


Wow. That sucks.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Normally, I'd be quiet or I'd correct your spelling, but since Uber is ****ing those of you still driving, "ends meat" instead of "ends meet" is completely correct.


Thanks sorry about that. I fixed it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> They'll be using the new immigration rules that the president put into play. People with k-2 eduction from other countries where math and accounting are skills only the elite are allowed to have will be replacing you. They'll work for $.25/mile and will gleefully kiss pax ass. Pax will rate them low due to wrong complexion, accent, foreign status, etc. in some cases, those new drivers will be a part of human smuggling rings. Cartels will buy cars and put "no-speaky-de-English" in the seats. They may even ask the female drivers to Perform a happy ending ride to keep the five point rating.
> 
> #pu$$yforpoints


Actually illegal aliens know how to work the system, you think they're gonna work on the books ?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Lets be honest why is Uber giving guarantees in some markets? They know it is hard to make a decent wage at the set rate?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Actually illegal aliens know how to work the system, you think they're gonna work on the books ?


Yes. If they're dreamers, they have no reason not to. They're young, sexy, bilingual, and cheap. They meet the needs of narcissist pax and sociopathic management. Uber aims to meet the fantasy needs of those with ASPD and it's succeeding.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Thanks sorry about that. I fixed it.


Why fix the truth. To make ends meet, you allow Uber to meat your end.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Lets be honest why is Uber giving guarantees in some markets? They know it is hard to make a decent wage at the set rate?


Because no one with a brain will drive? Well, unless you drive in Kentucky.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Because no one with a brain will drive? Well, unless you drive in Kentucky.


Kentucky can't wait for Uber to arrive in West Virginia and take the joke target off their back.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Hey Randy,
Just want to let you know that in Rhode Island, the UBERx drivers are following your conclusions on this issue. 
We are around 50 "partners" that are really grateful to you. Just ignore the bad seeds. THANKS!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Hey Randy,
> Just want to let you know that in Rhode Island, the UBERx drivers are following your conclusions on this issue.
> We are around 50 "partners" that are really grateful to you. Just ignore the bad seeds. THANKS!


You're probably all his relatives .
And why does his mobile home look like crap ?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow...I think I need to pop some popcorn with all the Drama on this post. You guys may be stupid at times but you make it dam entertaining and thankful I don't drive for a living.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're probably all his relatives .
> And why does his mobile home look like crap ?


We are not talking about home design, we are talking about helping others drivers to understand Uber's thinking, but remember: Envy is an emotion which occurs when a person lacks another's superior quality or achievements. Hurts!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> We are not talking about home design, we are talking about helping others drivers to understand Uber's thinking, but remember: Envy is an emotion which occurs when a person lacks another's superior quality or achievements. Hurts!


Just keep drinking that Uber Koolaid from any source you can. It will be your only sustenance when the guarantees expire.

Heaven forbid anyone speak the truth.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Lets be honest why is Uber giving guarantees in some markets? They know it is hard to make a decent wage at the set rate?


Look at the table, hours and minimums. Uber gives the guarantees at times and levels where they least likely have to pay them.

Higher guarantees during busier hours when you are more likely NOT to have to fall back on the guarantee.

They say it's to get drivers on the road but already so many drivers some have trouble getting the minimums.

>> They know it is hard to make a decent wage at the set rate?

It's that way by design.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> We are not talking about home design, we are talking about helping others drivers to understand Uber's thinking, but remember: Envy is an emotion which occurs when a person lacks another's superior quality or achievements. Hurts!


Uber is thinking unemployed people are willing to work really really cheap. Now it's just a matter of proving their thinking. And so far, they're right.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

josolo said:


> Only people who had a life before the internet was around are accustomed to basing their self worth exclusively from real life. These days people are consumed about how many "friends", "followers" or "likes" they have. They claim to be "real" yet live to please other people.


This is so true


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber is thinking unemployed people are willing to work really really cheap. Now it's just a matter of proving their thinking. And so far, they're right.





Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Good Riddance
> View attachment 3977


...that brightened my day with laughter.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> So, you had to make a separate thread on your quitting this site? Shocking.
> 
> He's not an Uber shill, he's a total self promoter. He could easily be helpful on this site like many others are without pushing his "brand" or whatever you want to call it.


Your ridiculous response is the classic reason why Uber treats it's drivers like shit. Because most of them, are MORONS.

Randy is one decent guy out there trying to help others, and all you do is criticize.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Your ridiculous response is the classic reason why Uber treats it's drivers like shit. Because most of them, are MORONS.
> 
> Randy is one decent guy out there trying to help others, and all you do is criticize.


Gotta figure out any way you can to keep driving at 75 cents a mile huh?

What the hell is wrong with using basic math anyway? The math was shit at double 75 cents mile, as was the LIE that Randy loved the most, that your personal auto policy was sufficient for sticking your financial life on the line.

Let's just face the fact that most UberX drivers are basic math and risk illiterates who love to have their ears tickled with the Amerikan dream.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Dear Randy Shear!

You are doing the right thing. Most of the folks on this forum are a bunch of sore losers. It is simply not worth your time trying to have a sensible conversation with them. Quitting this forum is the SMARTEST thing.

Now the million dollar question is: When will ch1cabby come to his senses and decide to quit this forum full of ungrateful folks?? Again, not trying criticize ch1cabby. I admire his dedication, but he is just wasting his time.

At the core of anybody's wishes, is increased earnings, translate: $$$$ in the bank. Will ch1cabby's dedicated efforts help Uber drivers earn more by convincing Uber to increase payouts?

Of course, laughably not.

Pay is a factor of demand vs. supply. Just as oil prices have crashed due to greater supply than demand, in the very same way, with massive amounts of immigration, and amnesty, and inequitable wealth distribution post economic recovery, there will be plenty of folks out there willing to drive for peanuts.

anybody who thinks strikes, protests are going to work should basically look in the mirror and laugh at themselves. It simply won't!!

So dear ch1cabby, thank you - sincerely - for the massive time investments you have made, but please save yourself the trouble, because you will NEVER be able to achieve your goal of Uber drivers earning more, simply because of structural imbalances in the economy, chiefly an oversupply of labor.

Good luck to Randy, and God bless other Uber drivers.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> They'll be using the new immigration rules that the president put into play. People with k-2 eduction from other countries where math and accounting are skills only the elite are allowed to have will be replacing you. They'll work for $.25/mile and will gleefully kiss pax ass. Pax will rate them low due to wrong complexion, accent, foreign status, etc. in some cases, those new drivers will be a part of human smuggling rings. Cartels will buy cars and put "no-speaky-de-English" in the seats. They may even ask the female drivers to Perform a happy ending ride to keep the five point rating.
> 
> #pu$$yforpoints


Please don't get into politics and talk about Obama. The moderators of this forum will either ban you or lock the thread, if anything negative is said about Obama, as they seem to worship the ground Obama walks on.

But on a side note, what you are saying about immigrants replacing Americans by gladly working for peanuts, is true, 100% true.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

3-400$ /month from youtube is great
he must be getting millions of views for that


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> 3-400$ /month from youtube is great
> he must be getting millions of views for that


Nah, he's only getting a few thousand views. Less than 10K from the last time I looked but it sounded like he fished out a few suckers from that pack to pay for a private site where his real deal super duper guaranteed to pay system tricks may be gained by paying him to divulge his mysterious secrets.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am a dilettante Uber driver. We are legion. You pesky people who just want to make money amuse us. 

Now, Who can tell me where that ignore key is?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Dear Randy Shear!
> 
> You are doing the right thing. Most of the folks on this forum are a bunch of sore losers. It is simply not worth your time trying to have a sensible conversation with them. Quitting this forum is the SMARTEST thing.
> 
> ...


...I just got off of "double secret probation" on this forum, and here you are tempting me to get suspended AGAIN. Hate to burst your bubble, but I doubt that Chi1 is accepting blowjobs from forum members. That aside.....Chi 1cabby provides a plethora of information to the forum (most of which is accurate and timely) and his posts tend to be succinct and linear, without self-promoting agendas. "Randy" on the other hand, while maybe a nice guy, turns what should be a 1 minute sound byte into "Gone with The Wind". He has obvious agendas for himself and most troubling of all, seems to be inaccurate more often than not.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...I just got off of "double secret probation" on this forum, and here you are tempting me to get suspended AGAIN. Hate to burst your bubble, but I doubt that Chi1 is accepting blowjobs from forum members. That aside.....Chi 1cabby provides a plethora of information to the forum (most of which is accurate and timely) and his posts tend to be succinct and linear, without self-promoting agendas. "Randy" on the other hand, while maybe a nice guy, turns what should be a 1 minute sound byte into "Gone with The Wind". He has obvious agendas for himself and most troubling of all, seems to be inaccurate more often than not.


Yeah, basically as follows:

My car is free.
My oil changes are almost free.
My maintenance is almost free.
I have almost no dead miles.

So everything I earn other than fuel, which free car gets astronomical mileage, is mine and can also be yours if you eliminate oil, dead mile fuel, maintenance, adequate insurance, etc etc.

According to Randy his sum total overhead is about 10 cents a mile, if that.

His only gem. Buy a piece of shit car for 3 grand, work on it day and night to keep it going and don't consider any of it a cost or money for your time. About as good as it could get to actually try and make a buck on X fares. And students, which is his main market, don't give a shit what you drive anyway as long as the ride is cheap. Serve them kids their net $2.40 to you and crank out that $7.20 an hour pre gas. If you're really good you can get it up to $9.60 an hour pre gas.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, basically as follows:
> 
> My car is free.
> My oil changes are almost free.
> ...


I guess he saves money on rent by living in a cardboard box.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, basically as follows:
> 
> My car is free.
> My oil changes are almost free.
> ...


Let the guy go in peace man. Does Randy's life before death on the forum give you nightmares? This is beating a rotting dead horse. It's over.

Team negativity needs to quit high fiving each other all over the forum.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> Let the guy go in peace man. Does Randy's life before death on the forum give you nightmares? This is beating a rotting dead horse. It's over.
> 
> Team negativity needs to quit high fiving each other all over the forum.


I didn't appreciate his misleading drivers into the biz on the basis of his bullshit.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I guess he saves money on rent by living in a cardboard box.


Bottom line. In OKC where he drives they pay 80 cents a mile.

Uber takes 20%. Normal drivers who do GOOD get 50/50 paid to unpaid miles, thereby netting the drivers a whopping 35 cents a mile pre costs.

Now take out ALL your costs. Lucky if there's 25 cents left if you only count gas and drive with basically no insurance.

It's a sure way to end your life in a mobile home and go on welfare in a housing assistance complex at the first accident or major repair.

Yeah, I'm buyin into that great deal.

geezus


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Now take out ALL your costs. Lucky if there's 25 cents left if you only count gas and drive with basically no insurance.


That's sad really that people have to work for that


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If a driver in that situation drives 1500 miles a week they'll make $375. after gas expense only.

****ing idiots.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Nah, he's only getting a few thousand views. Less than 10K from the last time I looked but it sounded like he fished out a few suckers from that pack to pay for a private site where his real deal super duper guaranteed to pay system tricks may be gained by paying him to divulge his mysterious secrets.


If it's the "sleep in your car" method, I've heard it already


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

This dead horse keeps getting more and more amusing!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

For a typical intercity driver to do 1500 miles a week at an average speed of 20mph they'd have to clock 75 hours a week *driving, not dead time*, to make their $375 after gas.

Have we beaten financial futility sufficiently into the ground yet? I can certainly go on with many other 
'factual' observations about this bullshit deal.

To say it is not safe for public consumption would be a massive understatement.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Randy Shear, thank you a lot for sharing very important infos with us.You are not sellfish and you wanna help others, not only to keep infos for yourself.Thank you for that.I would be happy if you stay here on this forum.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> An example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree; the revenue figure in this video of $1.73/mile net of commission and fees is obviously wrong. Which makes any profit figure he gives also wrong.

But the guy's being bashed unfairly here. Not everyone is good at math, and thousands are still Ubering on just like him in the mistaken belief that they're making money.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, basically as follows:
> 
> My car is free.
> My oil changes are almost free.
> ...


...and at some point (even on that meager amount of hourly earnings) there may be a little tax due when the 1099 comes in the mail. Also, although probably not on most people's radar yet, every year of Ubering is a year that nothing is paid into one's social security account. My mother used to say, "that is someone who likes to talk just to hear the sound of their own voice". I wonder if Randy ever heard that....


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I think a lot of drivers in cities with guarantees are about to become disillusioned. Randy is one of them. 

This is the first time I've worked a guarantee week in LA which has offered no guarantees since I started and I will tell you. All off you drivers that have been living off guarantees this whole time are not really earning your money. I made the same amount of money working this guarantee week that I would make any regular week. Why? Because I've learned how to work it without ubers subsidized payouts. 

All you uber fanboys that been singing uber's praises because you get paid 20/hr for a single ride/hr will crash and burn when these guarantees disappear and you actually have to figure out how to keep making that kind of money. Most of you wont.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I for one am sorry to see him go. Randy was the opposite viewpoint of all the negativity on here. He was trying to make things better and helping people out; what this forum should be all about.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

josolo said:


> Only people who had a life before the internet was around are accustomed to basing their self worth exclusively from real life. These days people are consumed about how many "friends", "followers" or "likes" they have. They claim to be "real" yet live to please other people.


Not sure you'll ever believe we sincerely like you josolo after that post.

I like your Avatar. Can we like you too?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't know about other areas but in houston it's broken into 3 times at least since I started 3 weeks ago. Like 5-8 is one guarantee the 8- midnight is more and midnight-3 is more. Each block can have different requirements for drives necessary. Sometimes 5 in 3 hours or 4 or 3. I assume they figure them separately. So that wouldn't work here.


Do you always get the necessary pings? Or if your falling short in a particular hour, do you "phone a friend" to line you up with a sitting duck request which you quickly "pick-up" and run around the block? Cost you $1.60 to secure your guarantee.

Just asking......been known to happen 'round these parts.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you always get the necessary pings? Or if your falling short in a particular hour, do you "phone a friend" to line you up with a sitting duck request which you quickly "pick-up" and run around the block? Cost you $1.60 to secure your guarantee.
> 
> Just asking......been known to happen 'round these parts.


Sounds like what doyle would do.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Your ridiculous response is the classic reason why Uber treats it's drivers like shit. Because most of them, are MORONS.
> 
> Randy is one decent guy out there trying to help others, and all you do is criticize.


Uber Fans like Randy and UberJax did have an easier case to prosecute in favour of UBER 6 months ago. Uber dumped a huge load on the best driver they EVER had  when they wouldn't accommodate UberJax.

Did I read Randy worked 14 days straight and put his own money at risk somehow to "prove" you can profit from UBER. Did that sound a little desperate to anyone? To prove the value of a forlorn love by going out and killing yourself?

Leaving this forum will free up his time for other cash producing ventures he spoke of. Because since the rate cuts actually DRIVING for UberX cannot be called profitable any longer.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow.


It's later than tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's later than tomorrow.


is there even a way to delete your account here on this site? I'm not too sure.

Maybe you just have to log out and not sign back on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> is there even a way to delete your account here on this site? I'm not too sure.


NO! Once you create an account you are locked inside here with us FOREVER. Mmwhhaaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaaaa!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> NO! Once you create an account you are locked inside here with us FOREVER. Mmwhhaaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaaaa!


You can check out anytime you like... but you can never leave!
Welcome to the forum Uber People.
Such a lovely place.
Such a lovely face.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you always get the necessary pings? Or if your falling short in a particular hour, do you "phone a friend" to line you up with a sitting duck request which you quickly "pick-up" and run around the block? Cost you $1.60 to secure your guarantee.
> 
> Just asking......been known to happen 'round these parts.


I got more than I wanted Sunday night. Worked the 7-10 pm guarantee. Took 4 minimum rides in a row. Could not get away. 9 trips in 3 hours. Made barely less than the guarantee but had not done a guarantee b4. Accepted all pings that night including before and after time period. 3 customer cancels all unpaid. Uber is saying I didn't meet guarantee because 78% acceptance rate which is a lie. Sent email and got back form letter about how it's calculated. Sent another saying I understand but how is accepting all pings 78%. Waiting for reply.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got more than I wanted Sunday night. Worked the 7-10 pm guarantee. Took 4 minimum rides in a row. Could not get away. 9 trips in 3 hours. Made barely less than the guarantee but had not done a guarantee b4. Accepted all pings that night including before and after time period. 3 customer cancels all unpaid. Uber is saying I didn't meet guarantee because 78% acceptance rate which is a lie. Sent email and got back form letter about how it's calculated. Sent another saying I understand but how is accepting all pings 78%. Waiting for reply.


You should mention this forum and say you had heard that the guarantees were a scam but didn't believe it. But now you've learned your lesson and will start paying attention more to the forum


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Bottom line. In OKC where he drives they pay 80 cents a mile.
> 
> Uber takes 20%. Normal drivers who do GOOD get 50/50 paid to unpaid miles, thereby netting the drivers a whopping 35 cents a mile pre costs.
> 
> ...


yeah, only doing the guarante makes sense in that 80cent/mile market
and only the higher guaranttee (not tht $12/hr mess)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Went guarantee hunting yesterday morning at 8am. $10 an hour gross guarantee. I got exactly two pings in two hours and they were both over 10 minutes away so a lot of deadheading. they totaled $20. Big brother knows exactly how much you will make when you are on the street for 50 minutes taking 90% of the pings.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber Fans like Randy and UberJax did have an easier case to prosecute in favour of UBER 6 months ago. Uber dumped a huge load on the best driver they EVER had  when they wouldn't accommodate UberJax.
> 
> Did I read Randy worked 14 days straight and put his own money at risk somehow to "prove" you can profit from UBER. Did that sound a little desperate to anyone? To prove the value of a forlorn love by going out and killing yourself?
> 
> Leaving this forum will free up his time for other cash producing ventures he spoke of. Because since the rate cuts actually DRIVING for UberX cannot be called profitable any longer.


......"Uber Jax and Randy"......Jeeezzz Sydney, talk about throwing red meat to the lions. I am dying to comment (like an alcoholic at an open bar wedding). But I just returned from a 1 week suspension on this forum for an "inappropriate response" to Uber Jax. So my tongue has been bitten (for now). Lickin' my chops though....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Went guarantee hunting yesterday morning at 8am. $10 an hour gross guarantee. I got exactly two pings in two hours and they were both over 10 minutes away so a lot of deadheading. they totaled $20. Big brother knows exactly how much you will make when you are on the street for 50 minutes taking 90% of the pings.


the guarantee was $10/hour? you were chasing ten bucks?


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

driveLA said:


> I think a lot of drivers in cities with guarantees are about to become disillusioned. Randy is one of them.
> 
> This is the first time I've worked a guarantee week in LA which has offered no guarantees since I started and I will tell you. All off you drivers that have been living off guarantees this whole time are not really earning your money. I made the same amount of money working this guarantee week that I would make any regular week. Why? Because I've learned how to work it without ubers subsidized payouts.
> 
> All you uber fanboys that been singing uber's praises because you get paid 20/hr for a single ride/hr will crash and burn when these guarantees disappear and you actually have to figure out how to keep making that kind of money. Most of you wont.


Share with us your secret.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not sure you'll ever believe we sincerely like you josolo after that post.
> 
> I like your Avatar. Can we like you too?


Aww. Thanks. (and yes!)
I do appreciate the folks here.
...even the folks that have different opinions or have chosen to ignore me.
I'm one of those guys that believes we are all one and to harm another is to harm yourself.
<weirdo alert!>

Plus, ..last week I got the Seriously Liked trophy, so I know even though I'm a bit flaky, I might be a little bit interesting at the same time


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I miss Randy already


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


My issue with you is your numbers don't add up! Uber & gurantees in the news...http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man





Shine'ola said:


> what a crock O she ieght Randy ! Grossing 19 grand doing 30,000 miles with gas at $2 a gallon getting 30mpg is 2 grand in gas = 17,000 before ONE SINGLE repair or a week off = POVERTY LEVEL INCOME, working like a damn rented mule in an 8,000 $ car, is this the image Uber wants, "OUR CARS ARE A LITTLE BEAT AND OUR DRIVERS ARE ON POVERTY INCOME" oh yeah they don't deserve tips either, UBER ON dumbasses


Uber on to below minimum wage job!! http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Hey Randy,
> Just want to let you know that in Rhode Island, the UBERx drivers are following your conclusions on this issue.
> We are around 50 "partners" that are really grateful to you. Just ignore the bad seeds. THANKS!


Keep following minimum wage Fuber Rhode Island...http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> the guarantee was $10/hour? you were chasing ten bucks?


$10hr guarantee.....minus safe rider fee, minus Uber's vig, minus gas...and you are in the $6hr range (before taxes, maintenance & depreciation). Chasing a $10hr guarantee???? Good hunting....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Txchick said:


> My issue with you is your numbers don't add up! Uber & gurantees in the news...http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/
> 
> Uber on to below minimum wage job!! http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


....exactly....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Went guarantee hunting yesterday morning at 8am. $10 an hour gross guarantee. I got exactly two pings in two hours and they were both over 10 minutes away so a lot of deadheading. they totaled $20. Big brother knows exactly how much you will make when you are on the street for 50 minutes taking 90% of the pings.


.....curious. Why would you chase a $10hr guarantee?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

... At 8 am on a public holiday no less. Amusement and boredom. I told you I was a dilettante Uber driver.

It all started with a Lyft ping and I was the only car for miles. Very pleasant easy-going kind a guy just trying to get to work on the public holiday. I Learned from him that the Burger King all natural seven dollar burgers are not very good.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......"Uber Jax and Randy"......Jeeezzz Sydney, talk about throwing red meat to the lions. I am dying to comment (like an alcoholic at an open bar wedding). But I just returned from a 1 week suspension on this forum for an "inappropriate response" to Uber Jax. So my tongue has been bitten (for now). Lickin' my chops though....


Go on! Take a small sip.....the bar is open!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But can he do it without using the word ****s, shit, ******* or derivations thereof. True style is saying the most Insulting things without once using any word that would be banned in a G rated movie.

Travis may love me. But I love Uberjax's style.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Keep following minimum wage Fuber Rhode Island...http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


That was just an incredibly honest real analysis.

Thank you for sharing it. Permanent saved page!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That was just an incredibly honest real analysis.
> 
> Thank you for sharing it. Permanent saved page!


your welcome!!


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That was just an incredibly honest real analysis.
> 
> Thank you for sharing it. Permanent saved page!


I agree with her analysis. But that's her case. That's her situation. Not mine.
If you or her or somebody else are not making any profit, why keep driving?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Go on! Take a small sip.....the bar is open!


......but then I would never be able to stop.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But can he do it without using the word ****s, shit, ******* or derivations thereof. True style is saying the most Insulting things without once using any word that would be banned in a G rated movie.
> 
> Travis may love me. But I love Uberjax's style.


No insult required. That last sentence was more than sufficient derision.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But can he do it without using the word ****s, shit, ******* or derivations thereof. True style is saying the most Insulting things without once using any word that would be banned in a G rated movie.
> 
> Travis may love me. But I love Uberjax's style.


ahh......but such language is the cathartic shrapnel of any good bare knuckled banter.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Randy - I hear ya, man. I put a lot of time and effort into providing solid, experience-based advice on how maximize earnings and minimize downtime and automobile wear. But what do I get for my efforts? Insults, ridicule, and ad hominem attacks on my character, my car, and my ideas. Do you ever get the idea that there is a large segment of the population that would rather whine and complain than take any action whatsoever to improve their lot in life? I do, too.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Since we are still pooping on the dead horse. I just had a big batch of lentils...

I was looking through his money making video stream. None of his Uber videos have commercials, I think they don't have enough views. It looks like he has some videos about cell-phones that perhaps make money.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sauce-Bad words are the weapons of immature 13-year-old boys and girls. I think you can do better. Let's see you use an adult's weapons, words which could be put in a G rated movie even though the meaning clearly is not what the average eight-year-old would think.

Gauntlet thrown. See if you can't make an Outrageous insulting nasty hilarious post without once using a word that would be censored during a Saturday morning cartoon.

I dare you. I double dare you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert driver - only a handful of people make vicious nasty remarks. Many many of us read your comments and appreciate them. Some free advice, the correct response to declaw a ranter is "thank you for sharing".


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> I have decided today, with yet another accusation of being a paid Uber PR guy, to close my account. I have tried my best to help out here, but the fact is, people here don't want help making money with Uber. They want to quit, complain, protest, strike, cry, yell, cuss, etc., rather than find innovative solutions to the ridiculous changes Uber puts us drivers through every few months. Sadly, I can't help these people, and I'm worn down from using my own account with Uber, to figure out loopholes for drivers. I put over $300 this week on the line to prove or disprove how this will all work. That's $300+ of my own money that I will either lose, or make come Tuesday, just to prove or disprove the new rates, and guarantees. I have worked a solid 14 days strait as of this evening, all trial and error, to figure out the best way for us to work the system to our advantage. If I was a paid PR person for Uber I wouldn't be posting videos, and collaborating with several drivers, on how to beat Uber's new system. I wish everyone here the best, and I'll be deleting this account no later than tomorrow. I want to say goodbye to the few people here I actually like.
> Sincerely,
> Randy Shear
> Uber Man


Guarrantees will end in a month or two. 
This is the first thing that you should say in your video.
Instead of that, you bullshit your subscribers


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> I agree with her analysis. But that's her case. That's her situation. Not mine.
> If you or her or somebody else are not making any profit, why keep driving?


Claims are cheap. Your personal example won't vary much if any from that of the article.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Claims are cheap. Your personal example won't vary much if any from that of the article.


No no no no no.... he has the magical non-depreciation car!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> No no no no no.... he has the magical non-depreciation car!


Randy's scheme/scam from the start was that the IRS mileage allowance was profit.

IT AINT.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Claims are cheap. Your personal example won't vary much if any from that of the article.


I agree with you that "claims are cheap". That is why there is not value when you try to compare everybody personal experience. The only experience that you can truly know 100% is yours, not others.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Without taking away anything from what you said
> [...]
> I believe he mentioned $300-$400/month revenue from the Youtube ads shown on his videos.
> [...]


I have a YouTube account ( for another purpose ), and making that much money would require maybe 50,000 YouTube views _per month _to generate enough click throughs on the ads to generate that much income. On one of my videos, I had 17,000 views, and I did not earn that much.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> I agree with you that "claims are cheap". That is why there is not value when you try to compare everybody personal experience. The only experience that you can truly know 100% is yours, not others.


Personal experience and simple math are not equal. The latter is accurate. The former is bullshit.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Randy's scheme/scam from the start was that the IRS mileage allowance was profit.
> 
> IT AINT.


That is correct, it's more like converting equity to cash, you're not getting ahead, 'cuase you'll have to buy a new car a lot sooner than you would have to if you didn't drive for uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> That is correct, it's more like converting equity to cash, you're not getting ahead, 'cuase you'll have to buy a new car a lot sooner than you would have to if you didn't drive for uber.


Deluded UberX drivers can spin the math anyway they please by personal experience. The math still sez that 80 cents a mile after Uber's cut and 50/50 paid to dead miles *remains 32 cents a mile *to the driver *pre-costs.*

That math don't lie. Drivers are deluded.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> I agree with her analysis. But that's her case. That's her situation. Not mine.
> If you or her or somebody else are not making any profit, why keep driving?


That's a reporters analysis. My action was to quit driving part time when Fuber dropped rates. Why Dallas Ft Worth drivers are still driving is beyond me. I know some of them have to no other job prospects currently.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> That's a reporters analysis. My action was to quit driving part time when Fuber dropped rates. Why Dallas Ft Worth drivers are still driving is beyond me. I know some of them have to no other job prospects currently.


Same here. Last rate cut. App off. Sorry. Ain't driving for free or paying to do this gig.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Sauce-Bad words are the weapons of immature 13-year-old boys and girls. I think you can do better. Let's see you use an adult's weapons, words which could be put in a G rated movie even though the meaning clearly is not what the average eight-year-old would think.
> 
> Gauntlet thrown. See if you can't make an Outrageous insulting nasty hilarious post without once using a word that would be censored during a Saturday morning cartoon.
> 
> I dare you. I double dare you.


From what I have read, I respect you and your thought process. "Sacto" seems to be a person who is of some substance and character, and thus, someone not to be trifled with (hope I am right). That said, with my limited capacity in generating my thoughts to the keyboard, I need all the help I can get. Therefore, I choose not to limit my arsenal only to those words contained in The Old Oxford Dictionary. When (in my view) cause and effect warrant more "pedestrian and colloquial" descriptors, I will probably use little restraint. After all, many feel that we are dealing with the Anti-Christ (Uber) on this forum. Draconian measures are to be expected. I presume most folks on this forum are old enough to have obtained a drivers license. That would imply that any (otherwise) requisite G-rated constraints need not be observed. If I offend anyone's sensibilities, they always have the "ignore button" option.

But, hey....for what it is worth, at least there are the forum moderators, who have already demonstrated their willingness to "show me the door" should any lack of decorum on my part decompose into actual bad taste and personal offense. So, my forum friend, I won't be biting on your double dare. But I admire your effort and salute the principal behind your message.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Keep following minimum wage Fuber Rhode Island...http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/


Yeah! This was an outstanding short article, an actual accountant's analysts of the Uber drivers' earnings. Turns out an Uber driver makes some $1 with some pennies per hour! Wow...
She concluded that average Uber driver is unable to calculate these LESS THAN MINIMAL WAGE "earnings" and trusts an Uber marketing promising "$30- an hour, $5000- per month", etc. BS.
In the coments section someone wondered why this meticulous TRUE analysis has not been picked up by major media...

I also wonder WHY? Can this article be twitted, Facebooked, emailed to the writers everywhere, so average Uber driver as well as general public gets their eyes opened wide to expose this company's dealings?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Yeah! This was an outstanding short article, an actual accountant's analysts of the Uber drivers' earnings. Turns out an Uber driver makes some $1 with some pennies per hour! Wow...
> She concluded that average Uber driver is unable to calculate these LESS THAN MINIMAL WAGE "earnings" and trusts an Uber marketing promising "$30- an hour, $5000- per month", etc. BS.
> In the coments section someone wondered why this meticulous TRUE analysis has not been picked up by major media...
> 
> I also wonder WHY? Can this article be twitted, Facebooked, emailed to the writers everywhere, so average Uber driver as well as general public gets their eyes opened wide to expose this company's dealings?


Yes, abc costing analysis/break-even analysis. Very easy, but not typically done. Many look at the gross as the net.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But can he do it without using the word ****s, shit, ******* or derivations thereof. True style is saying the most Insulting things without once using any word that would be banned in a G rated movie.
> 
> Travis may love me. But I love Uberjax's style.


The definition of a diplomat is that he can tell you to go to hell in such a way that you thank him for giving you directions.

My grandmother used to say "If you have to deal with someone you absolutely despise just be ICILY polite."


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Yeah! This was an outstanding short article, an actual accountant's analysts of the Uber drivers' earnings. Turns out an Uber driver makes some $1 with some pennies per hour! Wow...
> She concluded that average Uber driver is unable to calculate these LESS THAN MINIMAL WAGE "earnings" and trusts an Uber marketing promising "$30- an hour, $5000- per month", etc. BS.
> In the coments section someone wondered why this meticulous TRUE analysis has not been picked up by major media...
> 
> I also wonder WHY? Can this article be twitted, Facebooked, emailed to the writers everywhere, so average Uber driver as well as general public gets their eyes opened wide to expose this company's dealings?


Yes article can be tweeted or posted in FB by hitting on icons above article logging into your account. I have tweeted it numerous times.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yes article can be tweeted or posted in FB by hitting on icons above article logging into your account. I have tweeted it numerous times.


...great post!! I don't remember seeing anything about fuel expense (I'll have to go re-read). Great forum contribution. Thanks.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, unapologetic promotion of a new thread

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-want-to-be-randy.12096/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

****ing shit #Sauce ... Don't get all weepy on me. Your rants are funny. Just substitute fx and sx which are easy to type and the funny will come through better.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Without taking away anything from what you said
> and without trying to guess all the reasons behind his Youtube channel,
> I want to point out that Randy himself was talking about one of the reasons for his videos
> and that's the monetization from his channel.
> ...


There we have it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> 4. Continually wondering to yourself is this really worth it?


At least at $0.70/mile, the 'wonder' is gone.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Kentucky can't wait for Uber to arrive in West Virginia and take the joke target off their back.


The last time I looked, it was business as usual in Kentucky too. Maybe even more cars out! I'm gonna start saying I'm from Indiana or something.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Dear Randy Shear!
> 
> You are doing the right thing. Most of the folks on this forum are a bunch of sore losers. It is simply not worth your time trying to have a sensible conversation with them. Quitting this forum is the SMARTEST thing.
> 
> ...


Yet another 'new member' that happens to be pro-Uber. Weird how that is so often the case.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's later than tomorrow.


I thought that was weird. Why wouldn't he leave "right now." Why wouldn't he just leave silently? Did I miss a 'Going Out of Business Sale?' Maybe 5 YouTube videos for the price of 3? A special deal on 'slightly used' Uber air fresheners? There's an angle here, but just like with everything Uber, I have a feeling it doesn't quite add up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> $10hr guarantee.....minus safe rider fee, minus Uber's vig, minus gas...and you are in the $6hr range (before taxes, maintenance & depreciation). Chasing a $10hr guarantee???? Good hunting....


Yeah, Uber was "guaranteeing" $14 and $10 in Louisville when I quit. Why would you even say that? Why not just say, "We guarantee you won't make anything. Of course if you don't try really hard, you'll be paying us dearly."


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...great post!! I don't remember seeing anything about fuel expense (I'll have to go re-read). Great forum contribution. Thanks.


Your welcome!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> From what I have read, I respect you and your thought process. "Sacto" seems to be a person who is of some substance and character, and thus, someone not to be trifled with (hope I am right). That said, with my limited capacity in generating my thoughts to the keyboard, I need all the help I can get. Therefore, I choose not to limit my arsenal only to those words contained in The Old Oxford Dictionary. When (in my view) cause and effect warrant more "pedestrian and colloquial" descriptors, I will probably use little restraint. After all, many feel that we are dealing with the Anti-Christ (Uber) on this forum. Draconian measures are to be expected. I presume most folks on this forum are old enough to have obtained a drivers license. That would imply that any (otherwise) requisite G-rated constraints need not be observed. If I offend anyone's sensibilities, they always have the "ignore button" option.
> 
> But, hey....for what it is worth, at least there are the forum moderators, who have already demonstrated their willingness to "show me the door" should any lack of decorum on my part decompose into actual bad taste and personal offense. So, my forum friend, I won't be biting on your double dare. But I admire your effort and salute the principal behind your message.


True poetry. I personally believe it could have used the 'F' word a couple of times though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Yeah! This was an outstanding short article, an actual accountant's analysts of the Uber drivers' earnings. Turns out an Uber driver makes some $1 with some pennies per hour! Wow...
> She concluded that average Uber driver is unable to calculate these LESS THAN MINIMAL WAGE "earnings" and trusts an Uber marketing promising "$30- an hour, $5000- per month", etc. BS.
> In the coments section someone wondered why this meticulous TRUE analysis has not been picked up by major media...
> 
> I also wonder WHY? Can this article be twitted, Facebooked, emailed to the writers everywhere, so average Uber driver as well as general public gets their eyes opened wide to expose this company's dealings?


Isn't it rather strange that someone has to Tweet some drivers a link to an article for them to understand that they're not making any money? Wait a minute, Uber said I was making $5,000/month, but I'm really not?!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Isn't it rather strange that someone has to Tweet some drivers a link to an article for them to understand that they're not making any money? Wait a minute, Uber said I was making $5,000/month, but I'm really not?!


Uber has been found lying and misleading "partner". What a shock!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, only doing the guarante makes sense in that 80cent/mile market
> and only the higher guaranttee (not tht $12/hr mess)


Hey Bart, so in effect our business "Partner" is directing its workforce who are supposedly independent contractors to work very structured hours to ensure any guarantee of a profitable return.

Apart from one of the original appeals of this gig (being the ability to log on or off whenever drivers wished) being no longer the case, it seems UBER has set up a time clock for its drivers to check in on.

Partner or Employer? What do you think Bart? @Worcester Sauce ?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Bart, so in effect our business "Partner" is directing its workforce who are supposedly independent contractors to work very structured hours to ensure any guarantee of a profitable return.
> 
> Apart from one of the original appeals of this gig (being the ability to log on or off whenever drivers wished) being no longer the case, it seems UBER has set up a time clock for its drivers to check in on.
> 
> Partner or Employer? What do you think Bart? @Worcester Sauce ?


Smells like employer...Fuber would counter you don't have to follow guarantee guidelines..your choice to earn it or not to.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Smells like employer.


Which is cunningly not paying for any benefits, can fire you without cause and not pay for you UI benefits, won't pay for your vehicle expenses and won't cover your medical expenses if you are hurt on the job driving for it. Smart "Technology Co.". 
Welcome to the brave new world of sharing economy!


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yet another 'new member' that happens to be pro-Uber. Weird how that is so often the case.


I am certainly NOT pro-Uber. I think I mentioned in another post that I'd like to see Uber squashed like a bug.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> I am certainly NOT pro-Uber. I think I mentioned in another post that I'd like to see Uber squashed like a bug.


I was entirely PRO UBER when the pay was right. Simple capitalism.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm pro consumer. Uber is a great invention. Great for the riders. But the delivery of how the company acts and the shady take no prisoner mentality will bite them in the ass in the end.


----------

